# Tell a friend...



## DomLangowski

Hey everyone, if you know anyone that breeds mice be it feeder / show / hobby, please tell them about our forum. The more the merrier..

If you belong to any other forum / online community please post a link to here in the relevant section, Please also check you are allowed to post links.

Here are some example links:

Forum Code:




Code:


[url=http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/]Click HERE To Join The Fancy Mice Breeders Forum[/url]

Website / Blog HTML code:




Code:


[url=http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/]Click HERE To Join The Fancy Mice Breeders Forum[/url]

Thanks


----------



## CanuckMousery

I will be sharing this wherever possible! Thank you for writing up the code, I can probably bring in a few good people.


----------



## EmilyWan

thanks for adding html codes) I'll try to bring a few of my friends)


----------

